# Au Sable Report



## bchez (Jan 19, 2010)

Thinking about heading up this Sunday, and new reports?
_______________________________
There's No Head Like..._STEELHEAD!!! _


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Fished three days last week caught 4 fish one female about 10# and three 18 to 20" males pretty much the same story all winter. Flows were perfect.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

The Au Sable's got a couple weeks before it fires up this year. It's running 35-36 degrees, fish will still be in winter mode. I'm thinking the middle two weeks of this month will be good, with the peak probably the last two weeks of April-first week of May. There should be a more normal, drawn out run into late May-early June like it always used to be. Nothing better then big, fresh steelhead on the Au Sable river.


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

You guys are just killing me. rw


----------



## KrossJr (Jan 20, 2009)

How is the ice looking on the pond?


Is it gone or close?


----------

